# Feral hogs headed for US from Canada; wildlife officials warn of widespread damage



## shockedcanadian (Sep 15, 2019)

We are not sending our best. Enjoy!  


Feral hogs headed for US from Canada; wildlife officials warn of widespread damage


An underreported threat along America's northern border has U.S. officials and local residents warning of widespread damage due to the reckless invaders: Feral hogs from Canada.

At least eight pigs have been spotted in Canada, just above the border with Lincoln County, Montana, according to officials.


Wildlife Services, the Montana Invasive Species Council, the National Feral Swine Program and the Montana Fish, Wildlife and Parks department say the pigs could cause significant damage.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 15, 2019)

Pig Roast!


----------



## norwegen (Sep 15, 2019)

Canadian bacon is better than no bacon.

I suppose.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 15, 2019)

It’s not Canadian hogs we need to worry about. 

A Plague of Pigs in Texas      |     Science     | Smithsonian


----------



## petro (Sep 15, 2019)

deanrd said:


> It’s not Canadian hogs we need to worry about.
> 
> A Plague of Pigs in Texas      |     Science     | Smithsonian


Speaking of feral pigs.
deany pipes in.


----------



## Dekster (Sep 15, 2019)

My uncle got some feral cattle once when a truck wrecked and they escaped.  About two weeks later they showed up on his farm.  Owner said to keep them because insurance was paying off.  Insurance company said they would have removed if he wanted but otherwise he could keep them for free.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 15, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> We are not sending out best. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Feral hogs headed for US from Canada; wildlife officials warn of widespread damage
> ...



Thanks for the early Christmas gift, mate! We can hunt them from helicopters, with all those AR-15's we have here.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 15, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pig Roast!


Time to declare a bounty on each pig killed. Maybe their meat could processed into some sort of low grade feed.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 15, 2019)

JGalt said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > We are not sending out best. Enjoy!
> ...


I saw a program that showed feral hog hunting in Texas...They're elusive beasts that breed like rodents...I only wish rubbing them out were that easy.

If this is true, the northern states are in for a major headache.


----------



## petro (Sep 15, 2019)

JGalt said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > We are not sending out best. Enjoy!
> ...


That looks fun as hell.


----------



## petro (Sep 15, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Pig Roast!
> ...


Sent right to the tent cities.
Perfect way to feed all those new democrats.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 15, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Pig Roast!
> ...


You have to be able to kill them faster than they breed....As they've found out in Texas, this is a nearly impossible task.


----------



## Maxdeath (Sep 15, 2019)

When I glanced at the title I thought we had illegals coming across the Canadian border.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 15, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> We are not sending our best. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Feral hogs headed for US from Canada; wildlife officials warn of widespread damage
> ...



We have wild boar here already and we will do what we have done before and shoot them... Well until Beto confiscates our firearms and tell us the Boar tis our friend...

When I first read the title I was going to write the Canadian French are invading the U.S. because they are Frogs and I was going to pretend I mistook Hogs for Frogs...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 15, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> When I glanced at the title I thought we had illegals coming across the Canadian border.



As long as the speak, read and write Spanish they are welcome with open arms but no French speaking Hogs!


----------



## Andylusion (Sep 15, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> We are not sending our best. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Feral hogs headed for US from Canada; wildlife officials warn of widespread damage
> ...



Not worried.   I don't know how things are in Canada, but down here.....   Our farmers, are more armed than some of our special forces.

Wild hogs are nothing more than an excuse to hold a BBQ on Wednesdays.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 15, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Pig Roast!
> ...


Fort Benning puts a bounty on boars

About 2,000 people who are authorized to hunt on the post have been encouraged to go after the feral pigs. They must be active-duty, retired military or civilian workers at Benning and must have a license from the base.

The post is offering a $40 bounty for every pig tail that's brought in.

"We did a cost estimate with civilian contractors, but they wanted way too much money for the job," Toon said.

8 Delicious Wild Boar Recipes


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 9, 2019)

Given that you people have a huge feral hog problem all over the country, how can you be sure that the pigs found just north of the Canada/US Border, didn't come from the US into Canada?


----------

